# relation between file handle size and tang length



## buzbey (Sep 10, 2011)

hi all,

I want to fit some files with handles but having bought some 5" and 6" handles I find the hole drilled in the end is not only the same diameter but also the same depth.

My question is what is the correct and safe way to sort out from the file tang length the correct size handle and how is the correct way to fit them?

thanks,

ken

Kent
UK south


----------



## Tin Falcon (Sep 10, 2011)

IIRC there are three styles of file handle attachment. (There may be more?)
1) threaded Ferrell bites and holds the tapered tang I have a few of these. 
2) clamp style an internal clamp holds the tag . IIRC have seen these in catalogs
3) home improvised method a hole the diameter of the mid size of the tang handle pressed on .
I would guess some plastic handles may be molded on and I would think epoxy would work if you do not need to move a handle from one file to another. 
If the handles you have are real file handles and they do not grip the tang you may need a different sized handle. 
Tin


----------



## Omnimill (Sep 10, 2011)

Hard to say for sure without knowing the type of handles you have - But, if they are the traditional wood type with the steel ferrule then the tang should go most of the way in the handle and be "secure". The way I've been shown to fit a handle is to hold the handle with the ferrule pointed up and the tang of the file inserted, then raise the handle and drop it smartly on the bench - the weight of the file drives it into the handle. To remove the handle you drop the file and handle along the edge of the bench so only the handle contacts - catching the file before it hits the floor!

Vic.


----------



## pete (Sep 10, 2011)

Heat the tang to red hot, Insert till it burns a hole close to the tang size, Remove and let cool, Then turn vertical and smash the handle end down smartly on a hard surface. The file will stay in place. (only works for wooden file handles)

Pete


----------



## buzbey (Sep 11, 2011)

hi all,

thanks for all the replies so far, it makes one feel they are in a normal place of work and not just talking to the lathe.

I think the info I am after is that the shop sells wooden handles 3", 4", 5", and 6" long.

Lets say the tang on the file was 2", which handle would you use ?

If the tang was too long in relation to the handle, it might split the handle.

thanks for putting up with my pedantic stupidity.

ken
Kent
UK


----------



## Omnimill (Sep 11, 2011)

Depends on the width of the tang and the length of the file but Ok, I'll stick my neck out and say 5" ... ;D

Vic.


----------



## Brian Rupnow (Sep 11, 2011)

Save old wooden broom handle. Saw into 4" lenghts. Drill hole in end to suit widest part of tang on file. Coat tang liberally with 2-part epoxy and insert into wooden handle. Stand on end, file up/ handle down. Wait overnight.


----------

